# 2.5 and 5 ton military trucks



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello

Does anyone have an experence in setting up or equiping 2.5 and 5 ton military trucks? What works and what does not work. What brand plow did you use? What were the shortfalls or plus points? Any information would help. This truck is only being set up to start in the 2006-2007 season, so don't be afraid to responde if it a few monthes after the posting

Thanks
J & B Lawncare


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

****setting up equipment****

Hello, was wondering if you could possibly let me know what kind of response you get to your (post) the reason I say this is because I just recently purchased 
a *1993 F800 4x4* and am looking to set up with either--plow--snowblower-- and a 10 yrd sander..I will keep an eye on your responses.....

thanks
kingriver


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

J & B Lawncare said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have an experence in setting up or equiping 2.5 and 5 ton military trucks? What works and what does not work. What brand plow did you use? What were the shortfalls or plus points? Any information would help. This truck is only being set up to start in the 2006-2007 season, so don't be afraid to responde if it a few monthes after the posting
> 
> ...


I have never seen a off the shelf plow frame for a military so that will have to be custom made.Hydraulics same thing,Ever ask yourself why the military doesnt plow with these?You'll need to replace the military tires if you want any traction or if onsite atleast chaining it up.The non directional tires are junk in snow and rain(Been there done that).If you dont have a hard top I strongly suggest you hunt down one of those,if you want to stand a chance of having any heat.They made a cold weather kit for those, might want to hunt one of those down also.
I thought about doing the same thing, it turned out buying a used snowfighter was cheaper in the long run.
Below is a photo of an older 2.5ton with wing at Erickson's truck sales


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*Military answers*

Hello

I have ask around at the local base about why they do not set up these trucks to plow. Now days and for the remembered past these trucks are not used by the military for bnow plowing as when the units in charge of plowing get called in they already have more usable construction type equipment.. One case of the goverment not wasting money on duplicating services. Also the air field is cleared with the big snow blowers as they want the snow far awy from the tarmack.

Thanks

J&B


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I always wondered why???*



J & B Lawncare said:


> Hello
> 
> I have ask around at the local base about why they do not set up these trucks to plow. Now days and for the remembered past these trucks are not used by the military for bnow plowing as when the units in charge of plowing get called in they already have more usable construction type equipment.. One case of the goverment not wasting money on duplicating services. Also the air field is cleared with the big snow blowers as they want the snow far awy from the tarmack.
> 
> ...


 I've wondered why myself.I have been buying equipment out of the auctions for over 15 years now, seen many 2.5, 5 ton trucks with under 10,000 miles selling for scrap value,I've often said to myself why dont they put plows on these and keep them around the base for the grunt work?????Maybe it is just our gov at its best or maybe they just arnt good plow trucks?
My old Oshkosh came from the Dept of Navy,so I have had surplus snow equipment they just seem to prefer the Oshkosh's and in the Past Walters for snow work.


----------

